# Forenticker auf der Hauptseite überarbeiten!



## maggus (2. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

Nachdem wir in letzter Zeit sehr viele Fehlpostings erleben durften, weil die Leute auf den Forenticker klicken, und dann nicht schauen, in welches Unterforum sie posten, hab ich da mal nen Vorschlag zum Forenticker:

Er zeigt die 5 neuesten Topics nach Kategorien sortiert an. Default ist die WOW-Kategorie eingestellt, man sollte über kleine Kategoriereiter am oberen Rand in die anderen Bereiche wechseln können.


----------



## Deathwish (3. Dezember 2007)

Hört sich gut an, dafür!!


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Dezember 2007)

Wäre für folgende Lösung:

Statt wie bisher (Beispiel):
&#8226; WoW Acc 2x gehackt und Gold geklaut
&#8226; Was kann man tun gegen den mehr als...
&#8226; Gute Bewertung von buffed für Warha...
&#8226; An die Ex-WoWler
&#8226; Suche SWG Trial Key

Macht man daraus:
&#8226; [WOW] WoW Acc 2x gehackt und Gold geklaut
&#8226; [WOW] Was kann man tun gegen den mehr als...
&#8226; [WAR] Gute Bewertung von buffed für Warha...
&#8226; [HDRO] An die Ex-WoWler
&#8226; [Allg.] Suche SWG Trial Key

Das ist weniger Programmieraufwand, als die Reiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wäre für folgende Lösung:
> 
> Statt wie bisher (Beispiel):
> • WoW Acc 2x gehackt und Gold geklaut
> ...



Sehr schön - nur viel zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht gibts ne mouse-over-Lösung dank overlib. (wie in den Tickern im Datenbankbereich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Dezember 2007)

Wieso zu lang?
Das sind doch nur ein paar Zeichen?

Apropos Zeichen: Wie wär's mit einem Logo für jedes Spiel, welches dann vor dem Threadnamen im Ticker ist?
Nur so hoch wie die Schrift selbst, natürlich.


----------



## Nillonde (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja, wieo zu lang? ich find die idee von bloodberry supergut!
Präfixe sind doch ne ideale Lösung find ich.

Mouseover finde ich gar keine gute Lösung, bringt nix (auf sowas achte ich schon selber nicht bzw. finds nervig)


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Ja, wieo zu lang?



Wir haben momentan das ideale Maß, das keine Umbrüche entstehen - auch wenn es ausschaut, als wäre da noch viel Platz hinten raus.


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (4. Dezember 2007)

Verwendet für den Ticker doch einfach die Farben die auch in dem jeweiligen buffed.de Bereich zu finden sind. Also statt:

- WOW! Epix für Nix! PvP wird....
- Mal ne Frage...
- Beta
- Einige Fragen zu HDRO
- Aion- eure Vorstellung

Würde das dann so aussehen:

- WOW! Epix für Nix! PvP wird....
- Mal ne Frage...
- Beta
- Einige Fragen zu HDRO
- Aion- eure Vorstellung

Bunt aber auf dem ersten Blick ersichtlich in welchem Bereich der Post zu finden ist und es ist nicht länger als vorher. Wenn ich in Redaktionspraxis nicht wieder geschlafen habe nennt man das Konsistenz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2007)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Vorschlag mit den farbigen Links auch sehr gut finde, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, eine Zeichenbegrenzung einzubauen.
Dann steht im Ticker eben nicht der komplette Thread-Titel, am Ende werden dann drei Punkte eingefügt...


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (4. Dezember 2007)

Die Zeichenbegrenzung ist schon eingebaut. Noch kürzer würde ich die Titel nicht halten.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2007)

Zufrieden? *g*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön, haste gut gemacht Zam *Keks reich*

Ist gleich viel übersichtlicher!


----------



## Airness (4. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zufrieden? *g*



Ging ja schnell, coole sache!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht mehr Farben Marke Augenkrebs, sodas man erstmal Blind ist für ne weile bevor man antwortet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (4. Dezember 2007)

Sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr gut aus - außerdem weiß man jetzt ganz sicher zu welchem Thema welcher Thread gehört - wurde durch die Überschrift alleine meistens nicht so deutlich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thumbs up  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2007)

Perfekt gelöst, super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. Dezember 2007)

Mh...anscheinend funktioniert der Zeilenumbruch jetzt nicht mehr und die Titel werden auch nicht mehr gekürzt. Bei langen Threadtiteln rutscht der Ticker mit den folgenden Threads aus dem Rahmen. Bitte fixen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß die Community ist ewig nur am nörgeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2007)

Aggronuckel schrieb:


> Mh...anscheinend funktioniert der Zeilenumbruch jetzt nicht mehr und die Titel werden auch nicht mehr gekürzt. Bei langen Threadtiteln rutscht der Ticker mit den folgenden Threads aus dem Rahmen. Bitte fixen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*seufz* pingelig...... 

Die Zeichenzahl für das Umbruchscript war nur etwas zu groß gewählt - ist aber kurz nachdem der Umbruch passierte bereits korrigiert worden. Leider geht das nicht instant in der Sekunde wo es passiert... iam no robot.


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (7. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> *seufz* pingelig......



Sorry ZAM, studiere Redaktionswesen und war früher Siteadmin in einer Unternehmensberatung..... da wird man zwangsläufig so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2007)

Aggronuckel schrieb:


> Sorry ZAM, studiere Redaktionswesen und war früher Siteadmin in einer Unternehmensberatung..... da wird man zwangsläufig so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Passt doch - ohne Feedback würde viel stehen bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur hatte ich es wirklich kurz nachdem das zu lange Topic auftauchte, den Ticker bereits angepasst und trotzdem kam gleich ein Beitrag dazu - da haut man schon mal den Kopf auf den Tisch. <g>


----------

